# Hide-a-ways in 2015 Silverado



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

So I picked up a new truck, 2015 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ and need to put some strobes in, most of my other trucks have the whelen 90watts in the front signals and rear reverse lights. I have been thinking of going to led for the new truck but am not completely sold on that route next. The problem I'm running into right now is placement, on the front the signal lights don't look anywhere near large enough to house another bulb and the headlights are different than the headlights on the older trucks. Also on the tail lights the reverse housing looks pretty small as well I haven't taken them off yet to check but it looks like they might have to go in the stop or turn lights which have a red lense. Anyone put anything in a 15 Silverado yet ? Or do I need to start looking for some low profile spots to stick some tir3 style lights in, of which the rear bumper has foot slots on both ends to serve as a step and looks like a halfway decent slot for one on each side.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have also been looking at adding them so I am curious what you find.

I didn't want to have anything permanent yet so I found that the Feniex Cobra 400 light bar is actually a perfect fit behind the rear seat, drivers side headrest, it fits snug between the pillar and the middle seatbelt bracket and gives off a good amount of light without being very obvious its there when not in use. 

Another option I heard about is a company (I believe it was HG2) makes a custom strobe bar that fits between the bumper and the tailgate the whole with of the bed.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I just got my truck done with as much lights as I wanted to spend at this time I put the whelen vertex in the tail lights they are super bright I have the whelen 500 series in my magnum bar with split lense all amber plus my fully loaded patriot bar all amber . I use a whelen switch set up that I had installed where the little cubby door is under the switches in the center.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

cat320;2021402 said:


> I just got my truck done with as much lights as I wanted to spend at this time I put the whelen vertex in the tail lights they are super bright I have the whelen 500 series in my magnum bar with split lense all amber plus my fully loaded patriot bar all amber . I use a whelen switch set up that I had installed where the little cubby door is under the switches in the center.


Does that mean that you have red lights in the back ?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

BillyRgn;2021473 said:


> Does that mean that you have red lights in the back ?


yes just in the tail lights but you can put amber in the back up light that is a clear lense but it's just in the middle the rest of my truck is amber. the only other thing you could do is put like a lins 6 under the tailgate above the bumper.


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

they can be done, we do them a lot. not too hard, go for it!


----------



## eagle_eyes0217 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have all amber leds in my front turn signals,fog lights, and a set of four amber leds in the grill and in the revers lights as well. And I had a set of flood lights installed under the rear bumper for revers lights all strobes n mores lights installed by them.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I am planning on some hide-a-ways but not a bunch of them in my '11.
Atomic roof marker strobes (so that a bunch of light does not reflect back off my plow) and LED hide-a-ways in the back up lights (so that the clear lens will allow the amber light to show).
I have already bought them both.....just need time to install. Too much else to do right now.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't waste your money on atomics. 
Just make your stock LEDs flash with a Whelen ulf44
We do them all the time. 
Here's a vid of our 2016 we did. 
Even made the stock mirror LEDs flash.

I'm in Connecticut and upfitted a bunch of trucks. 
If u Need help let me know.






Here's my personal truck i did that has close to 30 lights on it. All Whelen.


----------



## eagle_eyes0217 (Jan 22, 2015)

Maleko, cool setup on both trucks!!


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

eagle_eyes0217;2078985 said:


> Maleko, cool setup on both trucks!!


Thanks . I'm a light freak. Ha. 
I'll start a new thread later with more vids and pics of my set up.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

That looks great, interesting idea using the factory roofs


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

BillyRgn;2079121 said:


> That looks great, interesting idea using the factory roofs


Ya. All you need is a Whelen ulf44 flasher 
Then there is connecting all the right wires to the correct outputs on the flasher. 
It takes some brain work but it's not that bad.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Maleko;2079151 said:


> Ya. All you need is a Whelen ulf44 flasher
> Then there is connecting all the right wires to the correct outputs on the flasher.
> It takes some brain work but it's not that bad.


Those came out really nice! I like the stock look of the customer's truck that you did! I wish that I had the stock looking LED's on the front of the mirrors.

See.....you lost me at brainwork! LOL Unless it's structure, I am more of a plug and/or bolt and go kinda guy.

Thank you for the offer of help bud! I will keep that in mind. I may be getting to these tomorrow. Where r u in CT?


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice! Where did you mount the Whelen ulf44 and tap into the wires? I'm looking at doing the same thing on my 2015 Denali with the mirrors and roof lamps, or maybe mirrors and rear turn signals. Do your roof marker lamps still come on with the headlights with the Whelen ulf44 isn't on?



Maleko;2078970 said:


> Don't waste your money on atomics.
> Just make your stock LEDs flash with a Whelen ulf44
> We do them all the time.
> Here's a vid of our 2016 we did.
> ...


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

chevyhauler;2079508 said:


> Those came out really nice! I like the stock look of the customer's truck that you did! I wish that I had the stock looking LED's on the front of the mirrors.
> 
> See.....you lost me at brainwork! LOL Unless it's structure, I am more of a plug and/or bolt and go kinda guy.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of help bud! I will keep that in mind. I may be getting to these tomorrow. Where r u in CT?


Live in the Danbury area. 
And have a shop in Stamford. 
Can do work at either location.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

stevesmowing;2079661 said:


> Nice! Where did you mount the Whelen ulf44 and tap into the wires? I'm looking at doing the same thing on my 2015 Denali with the mirrors and roof lamps, or maybe mirrors and rear turn signals. Do your roof marker lamps still come on with the headlights with the Whelen ulf44 isn't on?


You can mount the ulf44 where ever you like. 
Yes we wired it so the stock running lights still work as normal using the pattern override input on the ulf44 set to steady burn


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks. What wires did you tap into and where were they?



Maleko;2079687 said:


> You can mount the ulf44 where ever you like.
> Yes we wired it so the stock running lights still work as normal using the pattern override input on the ulf44 set to steady burn


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

stevesmowing;2080423 said:


> Thanks. What wires did you tap into and where were they?


Kinda hard to type out exactly how to wire it. It's a lil tricky using the stock lights, and using the override input on the ulf44 if your not familiar with wiring etc. 
if I was in front of you I could explain it in a minute. 
Let me see if I can find and post the ULF's wiring diagram...
It maybe easier to explain it when I post this.


----------

